# Hydrometer, floating



## nbn (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi,

My problem with a floating hydrometer iis when it is n my tank is that it is always reading 1.000. I have seen it read it at 1.020 which is what I want but that was only when I had like 1 1/2 cup of salt in a 4 gallon bucket. I don't know why it reads 1.000, instead of like 1.010 (since I have like a 40 gallon tank, I have placed over 4 cups of salt in total).

Can anyone help?

I tried the following. 

Taken the water back outta the tank, and test it in a bucket (4 gallon) and it reads 1.000. Should be at least 1.010 consider that 40 gallon divided by 4 cups is like 64 tablespoon. (= 1/2 cup per gallon).

- turned off all my stuff, air pump, water pump, etc...
- it is a floating hydrometer with the temperature, it reads it at 82 Farenheit. 

Please help. 

Thanks.
(I understand there are two other kinds, Instant Ocean Hydrometer and a Refractmeter, but I can only manage with what I have until I get a better measuring device).

Oh and one more thing, I have my tank on a stand. Will that change the measurement?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

The tank not being level should not effect its ability to read the specific gravity of the water but any mineral buildup or residues on the side may effect buoyancy. Some of these are temperature specific and if I recall are set for reading at a temperature of 77F. Even still it should have read some salinity if the salt was dissolved into the water. Can you take it to a Local Fish Store and have it tested against another source or system of measurement? I know you may have checked already but is there a possible crack and it is no longer reading right?


----------



## nbn (Jan 8, 2013)

just want to keep you updated. I tried mixing a 4 gallon bucket with about 1 1/2 cup of salt, and the result was I got a reading. It was around 1.020. So I am glad its not my hydrometer (floating) but I STILL can't get a good reading with it in my tank. Oh well, I guess that's what happen when its a 5 bucks measuring device. 

Anyway, I think my tank has enough salt already so I will stop now. Do you know if the height of my water level will have an effect on the reading? Because my tank is pretty tall 2 feet.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

No the depth will not change the reading,it is the dissolved salts in the water that causes the hydrometer to gain buoyancy, not volume of water.


----------

